# Auswahlbox und Element aktivieren



## NBA (21. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich havbe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe ein Formular. In diesem Formular soll auf Basis eines Elements aus der Auswahlbox verschiedene Zuordnungen gemacht werden. D.h. Betätigung Auswahlbox holte aktuelle Daten zum Element, neue werden hinzugefügt und der Speichern-Knopf schreibt de Daten weg.

Das Problem ist, wenn ich einen Wert in der Auswahlbox auswähle, dieser dann nicht aktiv ist. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der gewählte Wert aus der Auswahlbox sofort aktuell ist. Mit onclick usw. habe ich es probiert. Es klappt nur, wenn das Formular submitted wird, dass soll aber erst geschehen nachdem ich den Button gedrückt "Speichern" gedrückt habe. 

Kann jemand helfen?

Code:


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo...so richtig kann ich deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen....aber hast du schon mal *onchange* probiert...bei <select>'s(falls du das mit "Auswahlbox meinst")...feuert dieser Event, sobald sich die Auswahl ändert.


----------



## NBA (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,

stimmt habe es etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt 

Das Problem ist einfach:

Was soll bei "onchange" gemacht werden. Wie kann ich dort das aktuelle Element herausbekommen, um es im für weitere Schritte (DB-Abfrage usw.) zu nutzen.

Derzeit meine Coding-Struktur:


```
<form>
Auswahlbox
...
Selektiere aus DB wo ID = Element Auswahlbox
...
Speicher neue hinzugefügte Daten, wenn Button Speichern gedrückt
</form>
```

D.h. wie muss ich dort meine Auswahlbox behandeln oder muss ich dort ein neues Formular erstellen...

Ich hoffe jetzt veständlicher geschrieben zu haben.

Vielen Dank...

NBA


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2004)

An den Inhalt der ausgewählten <option> kommst du per:

```
//Der angezeigte Text
document.formularName.auswahlboxName.options[document.formularName.auswahlboxName.selectedIndex].text;

//das value-Attribut
document.formularName.auswahlboxName.options[document.formularName.auswahlboxName.selectedIndex].value;
```

Ich frage mich allerdings, wie du etwas aus einer DB lesen willst, ohne das Formular zu senden...Javascript ist nicht in der Lage, Datenbanken zu connecten(zumindest nicht solche, welche man idR. verwendet)...


----------



## NBA (22. Juli 2004)

Ich brauche das Element aus der Auswahlbox, um eine andere Box zu füllen. D.h. ich wähle was in der Auswahlbox aus, dann wird eine weitere Textbox mit aus DB gelesenen Wert gefüllt. D.h. ich brauche nur den Wert der Auswahlbox....

Vielleicht muss die Auswahlbox nicht in der gleich form-Routine sein, da ich ja nur den Wert brauche auf dessen Basis dann die Werte gelesen werden.
Die zweite Form-Routine ist dann für das Speichern verantwortlich...

Ist das logisch?

Gruß
NBA


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2004)

Ich verstehe schon, was du möchtest.

Ich weiss aber, wie gesagt, beim besten Willen nicht, wie du mit Javascript Daten aus einer DB holen willst(hat insofern nix mit deiner Frage zu tun....die sollte der Codeschnipsel aus meinem vorangegangenem Posting beantwortet haben)


----------

